# North wales ladies having treatment at Liverpool



## MrsHappy123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi there

I rang Liverpool today to chase up my referral and check what the procedure was from here on in. I was told there was no waiting list, as soon as they receive my referral and funding is accepted we would be invited to the Patient Information Evening within about 2 weeks. Which I was happy to hear.  

I then went on to explain that I live in Wales and was then told that the situation was different for welsh patients!! She said the waiting list would be at least 5 months as that's how long it takes for the funding to come through?!!  

Has anybody had any experience of this?! I can't believe it!  

Thanks girls,

Xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

There's a thread for Liverpool women's hospital, their might be some posters on there from Wales who can answer your questions


----------

